# Banding Rescues?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, for security issues, I'd like to band my rescues. They're two pigeons (see the Emergencies boards). I'm sure one will make it, dunno about the other one. But I want to band them before they leave with clip-on bands (or something similar if I can't find them).
People here respect banded birds a bit more than non-banded birds (since it's somebody else's bird, it's less likely they'll be killed on purpose, for example. They don't care about the bird, but it's like "somebody's property".) and I'd like to be contacted if they show up sick, injured or dead. Do you think it's a good idea?
How do these clip-on bands work and how big should they be? I may not find these snap-on bands but maybe I can find an identical product but just labeled as something else.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can order snap ons with your phone # on them from foy's pigeon supply
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html

you have to scroll down almost to the bottom, where it says "Snap-On Bands with Your Phone Number" they would need homer size which is 8mm. they do take 10 or more weeks to get them. they just snap on the leg...when you get them it is easy to see how they are put on.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's a bit too expensive for me, plus I'd only need two. So I was looking forward to get an alternative that worked the same way to use. That's why I wanted to know how they worked.
"8mm", what is it? Diameter? Radius?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> That's a bit too expensive for me, plus I'd only need two. So I was looking forward to get an alternative that worked the same way to use. That's why I wanted to know how they worked.
> "8mm", what is it? Diameter? Radius?


I do not know..8mm radius I would think... I have some blue and pink snap ons I could send you, but they are blank.... I guess you could make some kind of water proof sticker to put your info on them??? you may only need two now...but Im sure more ferals will find their way to your house...LOL..


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, but not like 100 xD.
I was planning to buy something similar to the bands and making waterproof stickers or something like that xD.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> Yeah, but not like 100 xD.
> I was planning to buy something similar to the bands and making waterproof stickers or something like that xD.


yeah That would be a lifetime supply...lol... if you want a few of my snap ons pm me your address.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That'd be awesome. I will see if I can find a similar thing for the future (as you said, it'll be easier to figure out if I have one). I guess they're small enough to go into an envelope or something like that?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Banding rescues is a good idea as long as someone with good intentions dosen't think it's a lost homer and tries to catch it to find the owner. As long as you write "rescued" or "rehabilitated bird" on the band, I think it would help the pigeon alot in the long run! good luck hope it all works out.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I band all my rescued birds with snap-on bands with my telephone number on them. Permanent marker is good enough and lasts long.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Homer aren't common here, but I'll write it down if I can fit it ;3.
I have a permanent marker that is like a small pen, I guess that could be useful.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

i band my rescues. i get homer sized bands (i think they are 9mm) for ferals.


----------

